# And the 8th day for all : A Call for FreeBSD Artwork



## vigol (Dec 25, 2009)

There's a *A Call for FreeBSD Artwork* Sticky Thread in General Forum
And here is some Royal Comical Quote from there:

* Because in some countries radicals think it's the devil and people do not want the devil running their computers.
* Some people are offended  by cartoon devils. So in the interest of appealing to the widest possible audience, FreeBSD chose to play down 'beasty'.

Foot-Article:
Definition 7  : We are a Artistic/Technological Group 
Theorem 13 :  We are going to designing Splash Screen IFF {(Unknown ~(Artistic/Technological Group)) Approve it}
Proof : 1 = 1 <=> 1+x = 1+y <=> x=y => FreeBSD chose to play down 'beasty'
Explanation: (IFF) If and only IF - (~)Logical NOT
Important: This Initiative Mathematical Theorem was designed with full respect to Forums && Off-Topic Forum Rules
http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb_faq


----------

